# where to dove hunt?



## Grouse Man (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm interested in starting dove hunting. I live in the akron area and I'm wondering where i should go? And is there a better time to go, morning, afternoon, or evenings? Any info will be helpful, thanks


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I've done better in the morning then late evening and look for picked feild like corn that gets cut early. There is that bait law so watch we were dove hunting a spot the other day when the farm started picking so there goes 10 days untill we can hunt that farm again but we aleast got are dailey bag limit. well good luck--Chuck


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> There is that bait law so watch we were dove hunting a spot the other day when the farm started picking so there goes 10 days untill we can hunt that farm again


Not true. The field is only considered "baited" if it is mowed or bush hogged. Check your regs it says that "bait" left over from havesting is just a natural food source.

I went ahead and found the regs for you.
It is unlawful to hunt migratory game birds (waterfowl, rails, shorebirds, and mourning doves) by the aid of baiting or on or over any baited area. The regulations that apply to the hunting of waterfowl differ from the regulations that apply to the hunting of mourning doves. Waterfowl may only be hunted on areas where grain and other foods exist solely as a result of normal agricultural PLANTING or HARVESTING. Mourning doves may be hunted on areas that have been manipulated (i.e., bush hogged) for wildlife management purposes in addition to areas that have been planted or harvested in a normal agricultural manner. Neither waterfowl nor mourning doves may be hunted on areas where grain or other feed has been distributed once it has been removed from or stored on the field where grown


----------



## Grouse Man (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I went out to west branch yesturday morning on cableline road. I was there from sun up to about 10:30. All the corn I hunted around was still standing. I also hunted in the dove field. i didnt see a single dove till I was on my way back and seen two on the side of the road. I might give it a try next weekend. I need to get out and get some practice for grouse season. Thanks again for the help. :S


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes I think the bulk of the doves are gone down south, I went out Saturday for a few hours and saw a total of 6 doves all together about 100yds south of me so not a shot for the day of dove hunting. 
I need to get up North to Michigan as the Grouse season is open now and from what I have read in there sites they are seeing 4-6 grouse per hunt and about 10 woodcock. The woodcock number should go way up in about 2 weeks when they are migrating through. They will go through your backyard if you watch for them I would think that would be in Nov in Ohio.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

HO is doing a dove hunt this Saturday at delaware, stop on by!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Weekender Was it you that I chatted with about my dove season getting better as the year goes on while you guys up north lose birds?


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmmmm...........doves are gone already?? wonder how I shot my limit tonight then.  

Doves are here, you just got to look for them. They are flocked up into large groups now.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well the masses of doves are gone, there will be doves at my feeder here in the yard year round. And yea some one is going to get a limit of them today but the hunter hours are not being put in like at the beginning of the season. Heck I drove around Killdeer plains on Saturday afternoon/evening and not one hunter was seen. So yea they are gone pretty much. They must be stacked up down south. This cold front will push a bunch more out. But it will start bringing the woodcock into N Michigan. Our Cast & Blast week is just around the corner.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Day two......3 man limit........doesn't get much better....


----------

